# Wedding Dresses



## HalloKitty (Aug 8, 2009)

in the past few weeks i've gotten 2 wedding dresses to use for my fright fest character, Adelaide Strigoi, the first one is going to be the "wedding dress" that my character is killed in, i probably wont make any changes to this dress because its too pretty to mess up. It was also a steal at only 40$



































the second wedding dress will be the dress i was buried in and also turned into a vampire in. it was also a steal at 60$. I'm cutting off the sleeves and making it a strap top, the sleeves will be used as arm warmers. since the back is 1/2in to small to fully button, i will turn it into a corset back with sheer black ribbon to lace it. for the bottom half i am going to add black and pale blue tulle to the white tulle to give it an eire look and the front of the dress the tulle will be shredded to show some leg. in the train i will cut the black and blue tulle into scroll designs to add a ghostly effect. then i will run around outside to dirty up the bottom of the dress. I kind of want to stain the bottom of the dress black and have it fade it up to grey but i dont know. also i want to add something to the top front to make it less bridal, maybe i can underlay strips of blue and black tulle under the lace. 

any thoughts?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

both the dresses are pretty, but the second dress is the prettiest to me. i love it, all the lace and tulle. will bite my tongue now.


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

They are both pretty dresses, but with the lace/tulle dress it gives you more options to customise. I was looking at the sunday papers and there was a feature on chanel haute couture and there was a dress with lots of beaded lace, tank style top and armlets , and a high/low hem (couldn't download the pics, copyright!) 
I've tried dye on dresses before and had terrible results, what about fabric paint it would give you more control over the colours. Try adding more beads/colours to get away from the bridal look, and thinking of a dress thats been entombed what about some discret bugs.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

battygirl and victoria1313 are two members that have done a lot of dying wedding dresses. maybe you could check out their profiles and get some ideas from them.


----------



## HalloKitty (Aug 8, 2009)

thanks i'll have to check out the profiles. and fabric paint might be a better idea, i'll have to experiment on some extra tulle. Annea do you have a link to the pictures? they sound interesting.


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

I was going to recommend the same! 

Can't wait to see the final version!


Not meaning to go a little off topic, but I NEED to find a wedding dress for my Bride of Chucky costume and am finding it really hard! It's like I'm always on Ebay looking! None match what I need so far, but will keep y'all posted!


----------



## muchlikefalling (Jul 15, 2009)

Oh the second dress is just gorgeous. I find it odd she got burried in a wedding dress though, lol. Anyway, I'm very excited to see how you finish it, w/ the corest back laced and everything. Very excited =] Did you think about adding a viel to it?


----------



## HalloKitty (Aug 8, 2009)

freudstine: i found my dresses at antique stores, you just have to shop around and really look, you can also get them to knock down the price, like the tulle dress was originally $150 but i got them to lower it to $60 by not acting too interested and pointing out stains, yellow spots, and tears (they didnt have to know i was going to changes things :3)

muchlikefalling: thanks ^_^ it's not really suppose to be that i was buried in a wedding dress, more like i was buried in a really elaborate couture dress (that's why im trying to make it not look so much like a wedding dress)


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

much like falling, i agree, the second dress is just soooo pretty. if i was doing it, i would leave the second dress as the wedding dress. the other dress could easily be made into one of those high necked victorian dresses. all you would have to do is turn the train into a bustle and color the dress a shade worn in victoian times. at $60.00 you got a steal. 
fruedstien, what size of dress do you need?


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Hey HalloKitty, Ive dyed wedding dresses before and I have had pretty good luck with it, the one I recently did I did in a sorto of gunmetal grey it gave me the exact look I was going for. Its true because of the synthetics you never really can get exactly the color on the box but if you do some test spots first you can come up with something that would be perfect for a Haunted costume. Below is the dress I wore last year as a Glamour Ghoul. It was off white when I bought it and had a few stains but it came out great and no one could believe I got it for only 20 bucks. People thought I bought it at one of those expensive costume places, LOL! I cant wait to see how yours comes out*


----------



## jodi franco (Jul 13, 2008)

I've dyed gowns for years and love the colors they turn out. Here's a pic of the gown I dyed before using it for my Beloved tombstone.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

you guys, those dresses both turned out nice. spooky mama, i love the train on yours.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 25, 2009)

Wow! HalloKitty, you found 2 lovely dresses there. And Spookilicious, that gown turned out BEAUTIFULLY! Today in our goodwill I found a very lovely gown for $29....now I'm wondering if I should go get it!


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 25, 2009)

Spookilicious, I was wondering, do you have any pics to share of you as the Glamour Ghoul? Sounds interesting!


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

I bought these 2 dresses earlier this year hoping to use one as my halloween costume, twhen they arrived they still had the store tags with prices ( 1200€ each) and were in immaculate condition so i sent them to a shop in paris to be sold! One dress was 35$ and the other 50$, the designer is Novissima from Madrid and the quality of the fabric is excellent, i think there is on for sale on ebay for around 40$ but they run small in the sizing!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

annea, those are georgous, they ought to sell well. 
spooky mama, i would like to see you as a ghoul as well. if you have any pictures, could you please share?


----------



## HalloKitty (Aug 8, 2009)

lol i think it's funny you all want me to keep the second dress the same :3 I think when you all see the finished product you will see what I had visioned 

spookilicious: i really love that dress, it came out really pretty! you will have to show more pictures


jodi: was there tulle in the dress you dyed? and if so how did the tulle dye?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

yeah, i'm sure your dress will turn out pretty. okay, i'll wait, but still, it is one pretty dress.
jodi, what's your beloved tombstone look like finished? i do really like the beloved tombstone


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

For my Corpse Bride costume I used spray paint to change the color of the fabirc. I used black and gray in a light mist from a distance to dirty it up and blue to get the embroidered design in it. I didn't have to do any dirtying up of it because the paints did such a good job. With that method you can control if you want parts of it (like where it touches the ground) darker and dirtier than others.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

*corpse bride*



dustin2dust said:


> For my Corpse Bride costume I used spray paint to change the color of the fabirc. I used black and gray in a light mist from a distance to dirty it up and blue to get the embroidered design in it. I didn't have to do any dirtying up of it because the paints did such a good job. With that method you can control if you want parts of it (like where it touches the ground) darker and dirtier than others.


seems i remember that costume, it was very nice, but if possible could you post a picture so the others can see. this way they can visualize the results


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

I have a couple pictures of it in my costumes album. I'll have to see if I can find better shots of the dress.


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hey Freudstein..idk if u guys have craigslist in England..but if u can plz try them for wedding dresses as well..sometimes u might get lucky and get some for free!!..craigslist classifieds: jobs, housing, personals, for sale, services, community, events, forums


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

HalloKitty said:


> lol i think it's funny you all want me to keep the second dress the same :3 I think when you all see the finished product you will see what I had visioned
> 
> spookilicious: i really love that dress, it came out really pretty! you will have to show more pictures
> 
> ...


*Lots of my pics last year came out blurry Others though have been asking to see me in full costume as the glamour ghoul so I decided that I would take another pic this year, sometime in October I will put it on and do the same hair and makeup and take a pic and post then I should be able to post this years costume...The Queen of Halloween*


----------



## globalvanessa1986 (Aug 27, 2009)

Great work .. really informative .. and thanks a lot for sharing ..

wholesalewholesale sourcewholesale supply


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Just wait till ya'll see it in it's new bloody state


----------



## HalloKitty (Aug 8, 2009)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Lots of my pics last year came out blurry Others though have been asking to see me in full costume as the glamour ghoul so I decided that I would take another pic this year, sometime in October I will put it on and do the same hair and makeup and take a pic and post then I should be able to post this years costume...The Queen of Halloween*


i cant wait to see your pictures ^_^


----------

